# Stan's tape one or two layers when using inner tubes?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I read mostly to use two layers on road wheels, but does that apply to tubeless to prevent air leaks? the tape seems plenty strong to use one layer. I put one layer on last night and put in 110 PSI last night, no problem so far.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You'll have problems at some point w/ only one layer. I'd go for 2 and plan on replacing it somewhere down the line. You can get away w/ one layer for low pressure/mtb tires, but for road you need 2. Give it time, you'll see.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If you're using tubes, why not use a proper rim strip? You know, the stuff made for that purpose.

And what are you doing with tires at 110 psi? Just testing out the tape? Do you ride on those tires?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> If you're using tubes, why not use a proper rim strip? You know, the stuff made for that purpose.
> 
> And what are you doing with tires at 110 psi? Just testing out the tape? Do you ride on those tires?


Thanks for the feedback.

I tried a regular rim strip (thin FSA red stretchy stuff) but its a BHS C31W rim and the tire fits really tight to the rim (like a Pacenti SL23) so the rim strip does not stay in place.
Because of the tight fit I need to use tape so it stays and place and isn't too thick or i won't be able get the tire on / off. 110 PSI because its the front wheel on a tandem.
I am thinking in the future to use a couple layers of 2 mil Kapton tape. It seems others have had success with it and its cheaper and thinner than Stan's


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

One layer WILL fail, no question.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, I see. So yeah, two layers of Stan's will do you fine.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I had a builder send me wheels with one layer of Stan's on and I figured he must know more than me and that one must be okay so I used them for about 10K miles with one layer and no problem. I think I got lucky though and wouldn't recommend it. The stuff got stretched into the spoke holes pretty good and must have been about ready to blow and I never go over 90psi.

Although, if it really helps you put on tires going with one I think you'd be fine as long as you're willing to change it every couple thousand miles or so. I definitely wouldn't set it and forget it with one though with the PSI you're using.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I will definitely add another layer. 
Hopefully the single layer will be good for tonight's ride.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been using 2 layers of Stan's on all of my rims. No problems of any sort after quite bit of use. Cost of the added layer is minimal and the rim is ready for tubeless use if I ever take the plunge.


----------

